# Billy Block question???



## LAsPygmys (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey Gang..I usually use a loose Mineral for Cattle called Mag "O" Min from Southern States,I ran out and was at Tractor Supply and saw a Berry Flavored Mineral Block called a Billy Block.So I bought that for my Pygmys and I brought it home and hung it up in a holder,and they went to Town on it.So far they seem to like it so I wanted to ask if anyone else here has ever used this,and how their Goats liked it,and how good it worked out?I was also wondering since it's called a Billy Block,does it have all the extra Minerals that help keep Bucks from getting Stones?I was also wondering since they can't eat as much as they can with loose Minerals,should I go ahead and buy a bag of loose Minerals to give the free choice along with the Block?Thanks..


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

I also use loose minerals, have them out in a bin, BUT, just for kicks and giggles I got them one of those Berry Blocks from TSC and they LOVE it!
I figure a mentally stimulated animal is a happy animal, eating minerals out of a bin can be pretty boring, but gnawing on a berry block seems to be very entertaining for them.
They have had it for 9 months and itâs Â¾ gone. The loose minerals still get eaten, so they are not deficient by any means. Both are big any healthy. 

I think they call it Billy Block just for commercial reasons. A gimmick if you will. 

Kris


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

hahaha mine won't touch it. now the ones the company makes for horses don't last long around my mare.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Post a label if you can. Vicki


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

I canât post a picture because I donât have an account anywhere, can I send the picture to you Vicki? And can you post it? I have it scanned and ready.
There are 2, one is 667 KB and the other is 95 kb. 

Kris


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the billy block doesn't have any ammonium chloride in it, but you would have to check the label when you go back to the store to be sure.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Mine won't touch it either. They smelled it and turned their noses up at it.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I can't post photos either.

Vicki


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Kris, I can post them for you, flintriverranch(atsymbol)naturespets.com


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

I used it for a while but some of my does would stand all day long gnawing on it. bad for thier teeth and I couldn't stand the sound. It is the best as far as blocks go that I have found mineral wise but I can't handle the teeth on rock sound.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I would hope that in researching for a good mineral you would not come up with this product for use on your farm from anything written by me!

Nice that it contains copper oxides but dang 93 to 98% salt? 

Cute label, but somehow I think this was made for high end pet folks who would like the idea of the berry flavoring? Vicki


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Plus it's got quite a bit of iron in it, which makes the copper less accessible to the goats.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

wow! I don't remember it having that much salt in it. no good. a good loose mineral is the way to go for so many reasons. I can't imagine why some of my goats gnawed on when they also has a regular mineral out. I guess the "berry flavoring" I can't imagine that covering up the salt though. the label says 2 ounces per day on that. my mineral that is 12-14% salt says 1/4-1/2 ounce per day! yikes is right! something is not right with it.


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

As I said before, my goats eat mainly the loose minerals.
This Berry Block is just for kicks, 2 goats have been working on the same one for 9 months and itâs only Â¾ gone. Should I take this thing away from them?
They donât touch the salt block at all.

Kris


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The problem with offering your goats several forms of salt, is that they will choose one over the other instead of eating their loose mineral that contain the selenium, copper etc. that they need. Of course goats prefer sweet stuff...of course they are going to try something new.

But offering their loose minerals with block salt and baking soda, is 3 forms of sodium for them to choose from...we want no choices, you eat this mineral for you salt cravings because it's whats best for you. Vicki


----------

